# Grilled Beets!!  Tried 'em tonight



## PHILSFAULT (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm always trying to add new veggies and color to our dinners.  With a picky wife this isn't always easy.

Anyways, I had some raw beets in the fridge that I was going to roast and peel for salads, but I got this bug up my ( backside ) and decided to peel and cut 'em in half.  

I drizzled some olive oil and tossed 'em on the grill.  My wife even liked 'em this way.  

It's nice to have another method of cooking beets.

The cool thing is that they are pretty hard to overcook.  I burnt a couple, but once you slice 'em you don't even notice.  Plus you still get that crunch inside.


----------



## Mel! (Oct 30, 2006)

*Beets*

They sound delicious.
I sometimes bake them, in their skins or boil them, in their skins. Then i peel them, and put a sour cream or yoghurt dressing on them. 
I am lucky to have a partner who will eat anything. It is great, because i like to experiment, with my cooking. 
That is a cute baby, in your photo. Mine is now almost 6 years old. Your picture reminds me, of how she used to be. 

Mel


----------



## Franca (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep! We love grilled beets. But then I like beets cooked just about any old way.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 30, 2006)

I am on a bit of a crusade about "roasted beets" and have converted others on other boards to this way. First I'll say, I love the idea of grilling them and will do this almost immediately.
However, my "crusade" has to do with roasting. If you roast beets in the oven IN their peels and then peel them, you might as well have just boiled them. The "roasting" is only cooking the interior--really just steaming using the water in the beet. The caramelization of the surface sugars that gives roasted veggies their "good" just doesn't happen if the skin is on.
I peel and then roast--they are absolutely sublime. The skins get a bit of char and the beets are so concentrated in flavor.
As to "bleeding"--I find they bleed even less than when they are cooked and then peeled.
Try it--I honestly think you will like it.
And it is the way I shall grill mine. Thanks for the idea.
I have a salad that we had in Paris that absolutely lives in my memory--small diced roast beets on a bed of green green mached and drizzled with a walnut vinaigrette. Majorly good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 30, 2006)

So, from someone who's always cooked beets first & peeled later, how do you peel them without turning everything (including yourself) Pepto Bismol pink?


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 30, 2006)

PHILSFAULT said:
			
		

> I'm always trying to add new veggies and color to our dinners. With a picky wife this isn't always easy.
> 
> Anyways, I had some raw beets in the fridge that I was going to roast and peel for salads, but I got this bug up my ( backside ) and decided to peel and cut 'em in half.
> 
> ...


 
At least your wife likes something.
My girlfriend hates all vegetables, and all fruits besides berries.
Along with other things, this makes her very very picky.


Those sound good.
I've had pickled beats which I liked.
Sounds like something I'd like to try if I could get my dad to let go of the pickled beats.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 30, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> So, from someone who's always cooked beets first & peeled later, how do you peel them without turning everything (including yourself) Pepto Bismol pink?


 
That was sort of my point. They bleed much less in my experience than when peeling after cooking. 
 I roast them whole, turned in some olive oil.


----------



## Constance (Oct 30, 2006)

For some reason, I never see fresh beets in the grocery stores around here. Perhaps I can get my son-in-law to plant some next year. I'd love to try them roasted.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 30, 2006)

Constance - they're really easy to grow.  In fact, you can even grow them in containers.  I love home-grown beets, as I can try so many different varieties/colors.  Plus, my cockatoo just adores the greens!!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 30, 2006)

In ours they are usually up with the "specialty" vegetables for some reason. Containers!! Now that is an interesting idea. Will toss that one to DH! Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Constance - they're really easy to grow. In fact, you can even grow them in containers. I love home-grown beets, as I can try so many different varieties/colors. Plus, my cockatoo just adores the greens!!


 
Breezy, do you ever eat the greens?


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 30, 2006)

The greens are delicious as well. It takes a lot of beets to make a "mess" however.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 30, 2006)

Phil I have never tried Grilled Beets before but after looking at your post I have decided to try it. 

Thanks and have a very happy day.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 30, 2006)

I solemnly declare I am a Gretchen Roasted Peeled Beet Convert. Not to mention, a Fanatic. 

I finally got round to roasting some beetroot last week, following Gretchen's suggestion. All I can say is: 

" If you don't try this, you're missing out on a HUGE treat"!


----------



## PHILSFAULT (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow!

I'm so glad everyone got something out of this thread. It's a really nice welcome to this forum.

I normally roast beets with the skin on and wrapped in foil .. I will deffinately try the skin 'em first method.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 30, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Constance - they're really easy to grow.  In fact, you can even grow them in containers.  I love home-grown beets, as I can try so many different varieties/colors.  Plus, my cockatoo just adores the greens!!



_I_ adore the greens.  Does the cockatoo leave any?


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey, Cliveb. Cool. So glad you liked them. It is an entirely different dish, I think. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lulu (Nov 2, 2006)

I love beets every way I have had them.  I am going to try Gretchens way next.  I also eat beet greens.  They make a great salad.


----------



## silentmeow (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I love beets and am on a roasted vegetable kick.  Can't seem to get enough of them!  I never thought about roasting beets with the rest of the veggies.  I'm off to the store for beets!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 21, 2006)

silentmeow said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I love beets and am on a roasted vegetable kick. Can't seem to get enough of them! I never thought about roasting beets with the rest of the veggies. I'm off to the store for beets!


 
You might want to separate the beets from other veggies in a mixed roast. What was really pretty last Christmas was roasted beets with roasted carrot chunks.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 21, 2006)

Most people over here will boil the beets and make a salad or pickles out of them.  I think Gretchen's advice of grilling them without the skin is very sound indeed.  Will try this method next time when the beets are in season.


----------



## Franca (Nov 21, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Breezy, do you ever eat the greens?


I don't know about Breezy, but I eat the greens all the time! Basically they are chard, beets and chard being very close relatives.


----------

